# My restored '49 8N



## Edfire (Jul 13, 2009)

My recently restored 1949 Ford 8N. I will post before and after pictures soon.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

She's a beauty, Edfire!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

GREAT! Now come do mine........


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Very nice! Have any before shots?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

VERY sharp looking! Does she get worked or just restricted to parade duty? Either way, a nice piece of work to you should be very proud of.


----------



## skipskps (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice indeed. Needs a little bit of dirt though!


----------



## Edfire (Jul 13, 2009)

*Here are the before and after pics...*

Thanks for all the positive responses. That was my first post and I feel I am among friends that enjoy farming history as I do. 

This is a working tractor (snow plowing) and was purchased as a summer hobby. My grandfather used to drive me around in his lap while plowing the fields in Wisconsin many years ago and I always new this now "city boy" would have one some day!

I restored it in the driveway of my Southeast Michigan home. With the unpredictable Michigan weather and my limited mechanical abilities it took about 3 months to complete. I didn't split it in three but everything else was checked/repaired. I converted it to a 12 volt negative ground system and installed aftermarket lights.

It came from a farm in upper michigan, sitting outside for who knows how long and I was barely able to keep it running enough to drive it up on the trailer.

Last time I pushed snow with it (1 1/2 months ago) I lost power and the motor died. I suspect a blown ring in cylinder #4 as it was full of oil when the plug was removed.  This is beyond my "shadetree" mechanical abilities and I will be soliciting help this spring with repairs. Anyone live in SE Michigan!?!?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Ed, as a temporary stop gap measure until you can properly repair the problem PROVIDED you still have fairly decent compression in the #4 cylinder, you might try replacing the spark plug in the #4 cylinder with a hotter heat range spark plug. I would not go up more than 2 heat ranges. This may help the plug run hot enough to burn off any oil fouling.


----------



## Edfire (Jul 13, 2009)

TF,

Thanks for the info. Now that the weather is getting nicer I might try your plug change suggestion first.

The plug appeared to be literally dipped in oil when I removed it, not a good sign. If it ends up being the rings, I will have to tackle the job one way or another!

Thanks,
Ed


----------

